# Viper 160XV



## AKfisherman23 (Jan 25, 2009)

My remote start is acting up, under the steering console there's a red light that's flashing and clicking. My truck will not start, will not turnover, the lights don't even come on. I have no idea what to do, i'd like to disconnect the remote start if possible just to see if it's that or something in my trucks wiring, any help with disconnecting or even if you've heard of this before, please help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G562V_07-05.pdf

Thats a link to the owners manual, 



> If your remote transmitter is lost or damaged, you can manually
> override the starter kill. To do this, you must have the vehicle's
> ignition key and know where the Valet button is located. Be sure
> to check with the installer for the location of the Valet button.
> ...


----------

